# Heifetz's Sibelius



## anshuman

Hello Everybody,
Ijust heard the Sibelius violin concerto by the great Jascha Heifetz and it was an experience. However I felt that Heifetz makes the solo part so important that the stormy and disturbed restlessness of theorchestral part sometimes pales in comparison. I was thinking : Does this often happen with the great soloists? I am of course not charging Heifetz with vulgar display of virtuosity.


----------



## World Violist

Almost every violin concerto recording I've ever heard has spotlighted the violinist at the expense of the orchestra, which I feel is a travesty. In fact, one of the very few recordings I've heard that doesn't do this is another wonderful Sibelius concerto recording, that of Leonidas Kavakos with Osmo Vanska and the Lahti Symphony Orchestra on the BIS label.

Heifetz in particular was well-known for insisting that the mic be put right next to his violin anyway... so yeah. Hence totally messed up balance and awful sound from Mr. Heifetz. (note: in the concert hall this "awful sound" was lost and sounded absolutely glorious; I am not in any way dissing Heifetz's tone quality)

EDIT: and yes, I also think Heifetz's recording is somewhat "vulgar," but it is still one of the more exciting recordings out there.


----------

